# I Fight Dragons



## Kwartel (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone here listen to them? I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 them!

It's a nes-rock-band. Yes I said nes. They use retro-sounds in their music and it's totally awesome

Here's the first ep as stream from their site.
http://www.ifightdragons.com/album/cool-is...-a-number-ep-1/
Second ep as playlist on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=139C37FF4E24901B


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

You got me hooked from my Music? thread. they're not bad.


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 30, 2010)

They're really catchy and there's a complete album coming up..


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

Nah, never heard of them :3
May give them a go though


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 27, 2011)

They're not bad at all.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 14, 2011)

Some friend is a big fan of them, has t-shirts and stickers and stuff. I find them, meh. Not so fond of it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually enjoyed their music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a new favourite band. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

Meh, that band was okay...

Here are some other hipster-type-retro music:

[youtube]uvnEnVCk4g0[/youtube]

[youtube]RXogvtOVvc4[/youtube]

[youtube]rZrhRcp3pBA[/youtube]

And my personal favorite...

Deat Metal 8-bit. :3

[youtube]ZROfDty3A9w[/youtube]


----------

